# yellow convict?



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

Picked this guy up at a Petsmart by my work. Is he a some sort of conivct type archocentrus or a hyrbid?





































hopefully his colors get brighter once he gets settled in


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks a little like some of the Convict/Honduran Red Point hybrids i've seen


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

really? and they have the same yellow color too?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Not normally but some of the hrt's can have a little olive color to them. Could be other species involved too. Convicts will breed with almost anything lol


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

and most CA cichlids too! i wonder what it could be. the body and fins looks just like a normal convict but the colors. maybe ill get a female HRP and see what happens


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

in breed cons get that yellow color to yellow or or a green color


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Just a regular con or con X HRP.
The pic in the tank doesn't show much yellow coloration at all. It's redish fins not so unusual for a male con.
I don't think pics while still scared in the bag say too much about the 'regular' color of a fish. It's just a bit of yellowish color; not outside the range of variation for either cons or HRP.


----------

